# Anyone ever used Asda exercise bands ?



## Hunter69

Bought a pack of asda excercise bands which comes with 3 in a pack for £6 yellow = light pull red= medium pull and blue= heavy pull......

I used the blue on a frame I had with no bands on and tapered it from 20mm to 25mm, it is thinner than thera gold, it is a type of theraband and has same chocolate cookies smell mmm









I saw the red used on a youtube vid by gamekeeper John and it was putting out around 314 fps with 9.5mm ball......

Dont have chrony but it certainly feels like its going some with a similar sized 9.5mm ball


----------



## Jim Williams

Funny you should post this today, I have been testing the blue over the last few weeks but haven't been too impressed with it. Today I strung up a chalice with triple red bands tapered 20-15mm and 180mm long, it feels just like double Theraband Gold now. I will know more tomorrow after I've put it through the paces.


----------



## Charles

I have not tried that brand. But I did get a set of three bands from GoFit.net ... red, blue, and green. The green were the heaviest ... by eye they looked about the same thickness as Theraband gold. I just checked their website and did not see the bands there. I think I got them through Ebay, but I just made a quick look and could not find them there either.

Anyway, I cut some bands from the green. They gave me slightly higher velocities with 3/8 inch steel than I got with comparable bands from Theraband gold.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Hunter69

Sling Jim said:


> Funny you should post this today, I have been testing the blue over the last few weeks but haven't been too impressed with it. Today I strung up a chalice with triple red bands tapered 20-15mm and 180mm long, it feels just like double Theraband Gold now. I will know more tomorrow after I've put it through the paces.


Thats good to know, keep us posted on the triple reds.....

Cheers Deano


----------



## Hunter69

Charles said:


> I have not tried that brand. But I did get a set of three bands from GoFit.net ... red, blue, and green. The green were the heaviest ... by eye they looked about the same thickness as Theraband gold. I just checked their website and did not see the bands there. I think I got them through Ebay, but I just made a quick look and could not find them there either.
> 
> Anyway, I cut some bands from the green. They gave me slightly higher velocities with 3/8 inch steel than I got with comparable bands from Theraband gold.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks Charles, i think it will be a case of trial an error on these bands but sure they'll work out fine ....

Deano ..


----------



## bullseyeben!

Yea i saw johns vid, impressive speed! I have also tried some Australian brand called ausband, good speed, but not to impressed with band life.. john said he got over 600 shot through the asda bands so thats pretty good..


----------



## mckee




----------



## newconvert

GREAT VID! nice job what brand are the bands? the asda?


----------



## NaturalFork

I have found that most off brand resistance bands work pretty well. I have not tried that brand yet though.


----------



## Jacktrevally

I got 4 packs with someone in the U.K. I immediately got someone to buy some for me after I saw the vid.

Faster than natural latex? I think they are....


----------



## ZDP-189

I wouldn't use or endorse them till I tried them personally, but I wouldn't write them off either, particularly as they have been well reviewed. If someone wants to trade a pack of their thickest for the equivalent weight of TBG, please PM me.


----------



## mckee

newconvert said:


> GREAT VID! nice job what brand are the bands? the asda?


asda is a shop in the uk ,
its owned by walmart


----------



## Jacktrevally

Aren't they also marketted as'fit 4 life'?


----------



## AZshooter

ProTherapy Supplies has a yellow, red, and blue package labled as "Valeo" for about $13.70 (with free shipping)...Has anyone tried these?...Might be the same product under a different label...


----------



## AZshooter

Correction on my last,,,,$13.99


----------



## Ravensbull

Sorry to bump up this old thread guys but does anybody have any further info on the "Valeo" brand bands? Just wondering the same thing that AZshooter ended last with.. My only other local purchase option is the Theraband blue/black combo package for the same price (roughly $15.00). Just don't want to waste the cash if anyone can help it's much appreciated!


----------

